# Regular Season Game 64 Thread: New Jersey @ Houston



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

another tough 1.. its goina be hard guarding jefferson and VC since tmac is gone but i think the main thing the rockets need to do is get the ball to yao.. the nets center nenad kristic is not as experienced as yao ming and yao shuld get easy pts on him.. defensively.. jkidd will be equally matched by rafer, bogans (some1 taller and can defend better than wesley) shuld play SG against VC and juwan to match up against jefferson with yao taking kristic.. shuld be good 

im predicting houston 95-NJN 89


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Vs Nets at home*

Going to be tough for Yao, this one. Fast-paced team in a back-to-back after playing over 41 minutes against the Spurs.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Vs Nets at home*

yes but i think his up 2 it.. his carrying the rockets atm.. and u gotta remmeber that JVG runs a slow offense to suit yao ming.. 

imma go simulate how rockets go against nets on nba live 2006 by taking tmac out


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Vs Nets at home*

Nets have been playing pretty bad basketball lately, but they have the size in the backcourt to hurt us. 

Collins has given Yao fits before, leading Nets fans to say Krstic was better than Yao...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Someone get images up in this mug! We need images to win.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

the good thing is yao will pwn nets' front court. We really need wesley at this point, i hope he is alright.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey, what is this guy doing? How dare you take my spot!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Hey, what is this guy doing? How dare you take my spot!


we lost, we're done with you now. :clown:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

thetennisyao said:


> the good thing is yao will pwn nets' front court. We really need wesley at this point, i hope he is alright.



we really dont need wesley.. all he'll do is miss shots and not assist... thats wesley


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Hey, what is this guy doing? How dare you take my spot!


lol the loss was against Spurs without McGrady you gotta give him another chance but if not ill play the sad music now :boohoo:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> lol the loss was against Spurs without McGrady you gotta give him another chance but if not ill play the sad music now :boohoo:


:laugh: :laugh: just one game for punishment :biggrin:
Rockets have to take this one! Go,Rockets! Fight! :banana:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

GO rockets~~~~~ROX needs a Mr Clutch who should get the point in the zero hour...........


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

skykisser said:


> :laugh: :laugh: just one game for punishment :biggrin:
> Rockets have to take this one! Go,Rockets! Fight! :banana:


lets look at it as aback spasm give it a few days and he'll be back in form but if not we need our other star to shine


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm lovin' this game thread mini-competition, next thing we'll have threads up for games that are like a week from now

Nenad v.s. Yao, should be a good one. Prior to Yao's recent strong play, some Nets fans would probably tell you that Nenad is better than Yao, so I hope Yao goes out and destroys Nenad this game (though I think Nenad's a young stud in the league).


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

rockets need this win soo badly...basically a loss here today and playoff hopes are all but gone. even if we do win, with the way sacramento is playing, its gonna be hard to sneak into the 8 spot without winning over 80% of our games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:curse: 

*Houston Rockets (29-34) vs. New Jersey Nets (33-28)*​*Monday, March 13, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ vs.​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*NETS*




































Kidd / Carter / Jefferson / Collins / Krstic​
NBA.com Preview 


> Vince Carter and the New Jersey Nets hope to end their three-game skid against the Houston Rockets when the teams square off Monday at Toyota Center.
> 
> The Nets dropped a 99-91 decision to the Rockets on November 12 and have not recorded a victory here since an 88-77 triumph on January 31, 2004.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

We better win this game, i've got 10000 ucash points on this game!!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Vs Nets at home*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Collins has given Yao fits before, leading Nets fans to say Krstic was better than Yao...


That's certainly not the opinion of the majority of Nets fans. Those who watch games know that it's Collins who guards Yao.


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

wow,Yao on fire,10 pt 3 reb in six min


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

wow, rox out to an early lead? unheard of...


edit: nets have come back, that's more like it lol


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

but yao and howard 6 - 7,rest of the team 0 - 7


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> wow, rox out to an early lead? unheard of...
> 
> 
> edit: nets have come back, that's more like it lol


They started to catch up when Bowen got in the game


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

WoAiNBA said:


> but yao and howard 6 - 7,rest of team 0 - 7


Ouch that's a nasty stat!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

JVG hear you guys.

Great pass by Brunson !


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

wow yao 3-3 fg, 6-6 ft... keep him in the game!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> wow yao 3-3 fg, 6-6 ft... keep him in the game!


I am afraid he's going to get tired.. didn't he play 40+ minutes yesterday?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

26-20 Rockets after the 1st


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> I am afraid he's going to get tired..


same here, but seems the back-to-back games have no obvious effect on him now. He said he even had energy after every game to do weightlifting for one hour


----------



## Stone Chen (Feb 24, 2006)

cornholio said:


> 26-20 Rockets after the 1st


Hope we can win, to win a must wined game.
But, I am not sure...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rafer Alston is crap. Twice Yao had good position, but Alston didn't make the pass. All he's got is out-of-control drives.


----------



## Stone Chen (Feb 24, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Rafer Alston is crap. Twice Yao had good position, but Alston didn't make the pass. All he's got is out-of-control drives.


Not the wrong of Rafer, No...
I was disappointed by this game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yao is dominating for the Rockets so far in this game.

Go Houston!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye man yao is dominating these losers like i said.... shame the rest of the team is goin downhill.. esp luther head, he shuld assist more to yao n juwan instead of jacking up shots.... alston is playing alright.. 6 assists n only shot 6 times... PLAY RICK BRUNSON


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> PLAY RICK BRUNSON


Brunson was doing well when he was on the court


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if anyone wants my suggestion for the game, check the avatar.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Luther Head is a chucker and he can't play defense.

Nets are playing some aggressive defense, but there have been plenty of opportunities. Yao's playing well, but he's not as aggressive as he has been these last ten games. Same thing last night. On the other hand, that turnaround jumper is looking good.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye he was doin good.. and last game he played good too.. like 60% shooting n 6 assists.. i think rick brunson would make a better PG than alston cause he doesnt take alot of shots and assist - turnover ratio is better than alstons


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Luther Head is a chucker and he can't play defense.



ye luther head needs to be benched and most prob waivered


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

our chances are getting very slim..


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

(9:22) [HOU] Team Turnover: 8 Second Violation ( TO)

blame head or alston


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

if rockets can't get the points on the 3point line,rockets cannot get the final even if YAO performs so strong............


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

omg,head made first three


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rockets dont need 3's to make finals.....


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Luther Head is a chucker and he can't play defense.
> 
> Nets are playing some aggressive defense, but there have been plenty of opportunities. Yao's playing well, but he's not as aggressive as he has been these last ten games. Same thing last night. On the other hand, that turnaround jumper is looking good.


Collins 4PF Robinson 3PF Krstic 4PF,yao is doing good


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yao is on the bench now.. watch rockets lose and NJN go on a 20-0 run


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

This team really needs to upgrade its role players. I mean， its just the Nets. Shouldn't we be blowing them out even without TMAC :curse:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

i really consider that the ROX cannot make the 3‘ at all


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

How many TOs are we gonna give?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we need to chop off bogans and howard's hands ... theyre ****ing us up


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

If I remember correctly, the NETS has not lost one single game so far in this season when they lead at the start of the 4th Q


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

This is the moment I miss Wesley, at least he can guard Carter or Jefferson hell better


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jason Kidd makes the game easy.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im so ****ed....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao must be feeling frustrated, no matter what he does, we will still lose and ppl will say he can't carry a team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad foul on Jason Kidd right there.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn this team


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rockets need T-Mac.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

T-Mac would cancel out Carter.


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

give the damn ball to yao


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Carter totally owned Head and Bogans. AT least Wesley could containing Carter better with his bulk


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> Yao must be feeling frustrated, no matter what he does, we will still lose and ppl will say he can't carry a team.


This team has done a terrible job of getting the ball to Yao, though it's been better this quarter. I've counted 6 occassions on which Yao had good position and Alston didn't get him the ball. Those were clear cut.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good to see Hayes in the NBA. Liked him at Kentucky.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone happy with Alston ?


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

say good bye to playoff


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

and yet another loss(not yet, they still have a chance)..there's always next season


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Okay the season is over. Next season is going to be hell for every other team, if TMAC can have his back cured and the Rockets scout can find us a consistent outside shooter this summer


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yup, next season they should be dangerous...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao FTs: 18-20, seems it's his new Career High FT Attempt and Career High Free Throws Made


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

the season is over......hopefully t-mac will be traded in the offseason so we won't be stuck with no supporting cast again....this has clearly become Ming's team....getting T-mac even 3/4 healthy would be good news....but i think this is just the start of many more unhealthy seasons from him....trade him for whatever can be had.....




Bogans 1-10
Howard 3-13
Swift 1-5


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Keith.. had a terrible game ... maybe that comment that JVG made undermined his confidence

Hayes... glad to see him get minutes.. sad that he didn't get a whole lot of touches since the only person that would pass him the ball was Brunson (unless he was at the top of the key where they knew he wouldn't shoot) But hey.. he was out there, I won't complain!

Rafer.. ummm honey.. you are a point guard.. that means you pass occasionally instead of driving and missing a lay up every time down the court in the second half

Yao.. poor guy does his best, but just can't force someone else to make shots

Head... was he in the game?? oh yeah, for 40 minutes??? no way!!!

Swift.. for a brief moment I saw him... got a rebound made a basket.. then he disappeared

Brunson... seemed to do well when he was on the court

Howard.. again.. was he on the court?? My bad.. he did get some def rebounds.. he must have stayed on that end of the floor the whole time.. didn't see him on offense

Bowen goes into the game... rest of the Rockets leave the game. This is a trend that is not good.

okay... reading over this I am sounding like a bitter hag.. oh well.. sigh.. consider this my venting over the loss and ignore me!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> okay... reading over this I am sounding like a bitter hag.. oh well.. sigh.. consider this my venting over the loss and ignore me!


The venting helps considerably.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> the season is over......hopefully t-mac will be traded in the offseason so we won't be stuck with no supporting cast again....this has clearly become Ming's team....getting T-mac even 3/4 healthy would be good news....but i think this is just the start of many more unhealthy seasons from him....trade him for whatever can be had.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

clutchmoney said:


> Bogans 1-10
> Howard 3-13
> Swift 1-5


Actually, Bogans went 1-12. A combined 5-30 from those three.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

i feel nothing except disappointED


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

a very poor shooting game but our defense wasnt too bad if we can step it up and hit the shots we can win without T-Mac


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah, I've ready to call it a season as well, not 'cuz we suck but 'cuz LA and Sactown are doing decent and unless we win pretty much every game from now on we're not gonna catch 'em. 

Though playoff hopes are slim, I do want us to keep winning, screw getting a better draft position. Let Yao play and destroy the competition night in night out - he literally is the best player on the court for almost every game he's played in since the all star break. Go and earn your 1st Team All NBA!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, Van Gundy should make him play a lot of minutes and perhaps try new things to test him and make him stronger mentally and physically. And give young guys court time. But not just yet. I'd wait a few more games to see how things go before giving Luther Head 40 minut-- oh wait...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> yah, I've ready to call it a season as well, not 'cuz we suck but 'cuz LA and Sactown are doing decent and unless we win pretty much every game from now on we're not gonna catch 'em.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, Bogans absolutely MURDERED my fantasy team last night! :curse:


----------

